# Does the red bondo glazing need to be primed?



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Never used it before but thought I’d try it since lots of you mention using it often. It’s nice because you surely won’t miss sanding a fill! Shrinks very little and sands super easily. 

Two coats of Advance coming (stock white). Will it bleed without spot priming?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes priming it would be best. Some do some don’t. I don’t take the chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Rattle can of Bin does the job nicely.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Try using the white glazing, much better than red
paints easier and the sanding dust is a lot better 
than the red

https://www.amazon.com/3M-05095-Acryl-White-Putty-Tube/dp/B003P6I5KS/ref=pd_nav_b2b_ab_bia_t_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XGJF26G0WYW2T990RWVW



.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Expensive stuff Florida!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

What are you using it on? Just make sure to wear a mask. That stuff is nasty. 



804 Paint said:


> Never used it before but thought I’d try it since lots of you mention using it often. It’s nice because you surely won’t miss sanding a fill! Shrinks very little and sands super easily.
> 
> Two coats of Advance coming (stock white). Will it bleed without spot priming?
> 
> ...


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

finishesbykevyn said:


> What are you using it on? Just make sure to wear a mask. That stuff is nasty.




Just shallow nail fills. Already done. It’s not that bad!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Repaint Florida said:


> Try using the white glazing, much better than red
> paints easier and the sanding dust is a lot better
> than the red
> 
> ...


We tried this one and all of us hated it compared to the red stuff. The white does not sand nearly as nice. Maybe we got a bad tube, but the bondo brand red stuff is much nicer to use.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Ditch them both. 50/50 mix of Crawford vinyl and Elmer's wood filler. Sands like butter and no big red mess....especially on an occupied and carpeted place.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

lilpaintchic said:


> Ditch them both. 50/50 mix of Crawford vinyl and Elmer's wood filler. Sands like butter and no big red mess....especially on an occupied and carpeted place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I tried that on my last job, and it screwed me. It doesnt sand for chit. yes, easier, than straight wood filler but I painted the trim, and saw a bunch of spots that werent sanded good enough. Now I have top repaint a ton of stuff by hand. Im not doing that method again. Regular spackle will work just fine. If you need color, add a little colored chalk.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Woodco said:


> I tried that on my last job, and it screwed me. It doesnt sand for chit. yes, easier, than straight wood filler but I painted the trim, and saw a bunch of spots that werent sanded good enough. Now I have top repaint a ton of stuff by hand. Im not doing that method again. Regular spackle will work just fine. If you need color, add a little colored chalk.


I agree, or just the light weight filler for nail holes is amazing. Like One Time. You can wipe it clean with your finger or wet rag. No shrinking, no sanding, no priming. Why use a nasty bright red chemical that needs sanding and most likely priming, not to mention will smell up the house...


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

If you don’t spot prime before applying Advance there’s a high likelihood it’ll flash or it won’t hide the red glazing Putty. 

For small nic’s or nail holes, I’ve had the best results with white Timbermate wood filler. It doesn’t shrink and it barely flashes compared to all the other products I’ve tried with Advance.

Here a quick tip if you use Timbermate. After you’ve applied it with a putty knife, use a small piece of wood (something like poplar) to sand the wood filler flat. Now it’s ready for paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

The red topping compound is the best. 3M now owns Bondo. It dries very quickly and sands to a powder beautifully. I use a Festool setup so no dust. It's always best to reprime after all the prep is done. The final sanding will punch through to the bare wood if done properly. An alternative to the Bondo is "Elmers Carpenter White Wood Filler". http://elmers.com/product/detail/E855


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Woodco said:


> I tried that on my last job, and it screwed me. It doesnt sand for chit. yes, easier, than straight wood filler but I painted the trim, and saw a bunch of spots that werent sanded good enough. Now I have top repaint a ton of stuff by hand. Im not doing that method again. Regular spackle will work just fine. If you need color, add a little colored chalk.


Green can of Crawfords or orange? I've never experienced the issue you're referring to. Always an ez fill, sand, prime and paint. 
Sorry you didn't have that experience, and no idea why it was difficult for you...?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

In the end I wasn’t impressed with the red bondo. It’s really intended for super shallow fills I think. A lot of the nail fills (this is a repaint, not new millwork) needed another fill as they were not flush after sanding. 

While on the topic what’s everyone’s favorite compound for evening film thickness between scraped layers of paint?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Bondo (not spot putty) or 50/50 depends on how fast I want it to dry....


804 Paint said:


> In the end I wasn’t impressed with the red bondo. It’s really intended for super shallow fills I think. A lot of the nail fills (this is a repaint, not new millwork) needed another fill as they were not flush after sanding.
> 
> While on the topic what’s everyone’s favorite compound for evening film thickness between scraped layers of paint?
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Bondo (not spot putty) or 50/50 depends on how fast I want it to dry....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




I use bondo for big dents and the like but never used it in the fashion I mentioned. This is an old house and there will be lots of areas to even out. It wouldn’t be prudent to use the hardener as it would set up too fast and I would need to constantly need to remix a new batch. Have you ever used it without the hardener in a shallow application like this?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Its bondo
You constantly mix new, small batches....no more than can be applied in about 5 minutes. thats just how it's used typically. If its going off too quickly you may be using too much hardener? I use cardboard, or just fold up some paper to stiffen it up a bit to work the bondo up. You have to use hardner or it'll never dry and you'll have a sticky mess. Look inside the can. That's what it will be like if you dont use hardner.
Many folks make the mistake of using spot putty for things like what you're talking about but its a lot more work than just mixing up a batch and filling. Regular bondo is thicker and is more appropriate for that application. If you're not looking for a quick turn around you can just use 50/50 (green can, not orange) 


804 Paint said:


> I use bondo for big dents and the like but never used it in the fashion I mentioned. This is an old house and there will be lots of areas to even out. It wouldn’t be prudent to use the hardener as it would set up too fast and I would need to constantly need to remix a new batch. Have you ever used it without the hardener in a shallow application like this?


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> I use bondo for big dents and the like but never used it in the fashion I mentioned. This is an old house and there will be lots of areas to even out. It wouldn’t be prudent to use the hardener as it would set up too fast and I would need to constantly need to remix a new batch. Have you ever used it without the hardener in a shallow application like this?


Need to use hardener... wont dry / cure without it. 

Bondo makes a wood filler version, it is yellow-ish in color. It is supposed to allow for the wood expanding and contracting without craking out. I find this holds up better on exterior wood applications than the regular red bondo.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

804 Paint said:


> Never used it before but thought I’d try it since lots of you mention using it often. It’s nice because you surely won’t miss sanding a fill! Shrinks very little and sands super easily.
> 
> Two coats of Advance coming (stock white). Will it bleed without spot priming?


Red bondo is a good thing to use, but the thing is, that latex paint won't stick to it (peels off as a plastic film even with blue tape left over for two days), unless oil (at least shaker can, like ZPrime, CoverStain) primer is used and sanded before latex.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Sheetrock 20

QUOTE=804 Paint;1629741]In the end I wasn’t impressed with the red bondo. It’s really intended for super shallow fills I think. A lot of the nail fills (this is a repaint, not new millwork) needed another fill as they were not flush after sanding. 

While on the topic what’s everyone’s favorite compound for evening film thickness between scraped layers of paint?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------

